# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Cfare lloji proteine me sugjeroni te perdor?

## gon1

Ushtroj afer 4 muaj fitness. pak sa kam dallim si kam qen para 4 muajve dhe si jam tash.
Por deshta tju kerkoj ndihm nga ju qfar lloji proteine pom preferoni ti mar per ,muskuj shpresoj qe pom kuptoni flm.

----------


## benseven11

Ty te duhet te ulesh shume marrjen e proteinave qe te mos ngelesh per gjithe jeten 
i shendoshe.Duhet te evitosh pijen e sodave,pepsi,koka kola,komplet lengjeve freskuse qe shiten ne dyqan(soft drinks) qe kane ngarkesa ne sheqer dhe kimikate qe te shendoshin,plus kesaj lengjet me lart ulin densitetin e kockes( japin shkak per osteroporozis),pra jane pije te demshme per shendet.ha me shume karbohidrate, vitamina/kripra minerale.Nqs shkon ne palester/xhim/fitnes duhen marre proteina ne mase aq sa kerkohet per te perballuar aktivitetin fizik.
Sasia e proteinave ditore varet edhe nga shkalla e aktivitetit fizik.Shume proteina dmth shume kalori.Nqs punon ne zyre,pa aktivitet muskujsh,nuk ke nevoje per ushqime me ngarkese te larte ne kalori(proteina).
Nqs puna eshte fizike me sa di kerkohet ushqim me kalori totali 3000-3500 ne dite.
Mishi duhet marre gjithmone i bardhe(jo mish i kuq) per shendet te mire.(Quhet mish i bardhe pasi pas zierjes ka ngjyre te bardhe).Kurre mos ble mish te kuq,si mish lope,mish derri,mish kau,mish vici,mish qengji qe gjithmone lene pasoja te keqia ne shendet per stomak,melci,qarkullimin e gjakut dhe zemren.Evito dhe kurre mos perdor produkte sallamra qe jane mbeturina mishi te procesuara,veshe derri te grira ne sallam,kolesteroli ne keto produkte eshte i larte,rreziku per helmim nga infeksion me ecoli bakter eshte i larte.Kurre mos perdor mish te grire,qe nuk ka vlera shendeti.
Mishi i bardhe eshte mishi pules, gjelit,gjeldeti.Asnjehere mishi nuk duhet te kete dhjam.Dhjami este shume i demshem me ngarkese te larte ne yndyre dhe kolesterol .Lekura e mishit te pules duhet hequr para gatimit,pasi lekura eshte e pasur ne kolesterol dhe dhjam,shume te demshem per shendet.Racioni ditor i mishit.Mblidhe doren grusht,mishi duhet te kete madhesi sa pjesa e brendshme e grushtit,brenda gishtave.Aq duhet te jete madhesia e mishit te pjekur/ose te zier,ose ne gjelle..madhesia e brendshme e grushtit=me madhesine e zemres.Pra madhesia e mishit ditore qe duhet merret duhet jete e barabarte me madhesine zemres,por jo me shume ,qe mund te ndikoje keq per shendet.Kurre mos perdor vaj,cut it off,as kripe shume.Kurre mos perdor sheqer sintetik sheqer industrie qe i hidhet kafes.

----------


## Ksanthi

Me sa kuptova do qe muskujt e tu te fryhen me shpejt se cbehet ne menyre fisiologjike.Ne Gjym ku vete ka proteina ne forme pluhuri qe e perziejne me qumesht ose uje , por ka dhe ne forme kokrre .
Do te te sugjeroja mos ti perdorje kurre sepse nqs le  palestren per nje kohe te shkurter trupi yt do kthehet ne foremen e meparshme + qe jane te demshme per shendetin.
Sic e tha dhe antari me lart duhet te hash veze ( kujdes , JO TE VERDHEN ) dhe mish pule, pra mish te bardhe.

----------


## Takia

> Ushtroj afer 4 muaj fitness. pak sa kam dallim si kam qen para 4 muajve dhe si jam tash.
> Por deshta tju kerkoj ndihm nga ju qfar lloji proteine pom preferoni ti mar per ,muskuj shpresoj qe pom kuptoni flm.





Pershendetje, une sapo e pash pyetjen tuaj dhe deshta me te tregu se cili lloj i proteinave te ndihmon mi formu muskujt ne nje kohe shume te shkurter ku edhe do ta shohesh rezultatin shume shpejt, dhe mbi te gjitha llogaritet si proteina me e mira dhe me e shitura neper tregjet e botes.
Proteina e cila quhet 100%  WHEY eshte me e mira proteine per formimin e muskujve dhe e cila tretet me shpejt se te gjitha te tjerat per vetem 20 - 30 minuta e cila eshte nga hirra e qumeshtit. Shpresoj te ju kryej pune kjo pergjigje. Klofsh met mira

----------

